# Murray Lil' Wildcat



## bikesnbuses (Feb 26, 2016)

I pulled this out of a scrap pile,thinking of redoing it for my son..Im drawn to the twin top tube designBut I cant find another one online.Im sure someone will pop up info on it instantly and make me look stupid,, Just want to see what it looked like new..1976ish?? I can find Murry Wildcat all day ...


 Any info is appreciated guys!!


----------

